# Soft peduncle of Paph rothschildianum



## musa (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello,

my Paph. rothschildianum is a first time bloomer after six years from seedling size, now with a leafspan of 80 cm. The plant is healthy, growing with additional light at temps between 20°C and 30°C and a humidity of + - 40 %.
Unfortunately the peduncle is extremly soft and weak, it can't hold it's own weight. What could be the reason for this?
My Paph philippinense3 and St Swithin are building up their inflorescences perfectly stable and erect under the same conditions.




Thanks
Michael


----------



## troy (Feb 26, 2019)

It's probably growing very fast, where the tissue hasn't had a chance to stiffen up, it could also be not enough light or too much nitrogen.... many variables. Congrats on the blooming!! Repost pics of the flowers!


----------



## musa (Feb 27, 2019)

Hi Troy,
you are right, it's growing fast, so I hope it will stiffen a bit the next days. The Roth is standing quite close under 2 flurescent tubes (36W, 120cm). Nitrogen in absolute figures I don't know. My fertilizer is 20/5/10 with 600 µS (0,6 EC) including 240 µS of the tabwater. I fertilize once a week each other watering, in between the Substrate is flushed thoroughly with tab water.

Soon I will have to move the plant to give the the inflorescence enough space to grow. Could that cause any Problems?

Of course I'll post pics of the flowers!

Michael


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 27, 2019)

does look think for a roth.
we await the unveiling


----------



## musa (Feb 28, 2019)

I keep you posted, in about a week there should be more to see...


----------

